
Read the Plaque - kesterallen
http://readtheplaque.com/
======
kesterallen
A site to collect historical plaques from around the world. A project of 99%
Invisible, it was originally started by 99% Invisible host Roman Mars and
Fusion.net editor Alexis Madrigal. Origin story here:
[http://readtheplaque.com/about](http://readtheplaque.com/about)

